# Next Fedor fight on April 11th



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Fedor Emelianenko will have his next fight on April 11th according to the man himself... The fight against either Pedro Rizzo or Jeff Monson.

Thoughts?
Who would you rather it be against out of the two?

http://thenhbshow.com/exclusive-nhb-show-news/fedor-i-will-fight-on-april-11th.html


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I think Jeff Monson has a better chance at beating Fedor so a match with Monson would be better for the fans. But with these two names I cant see the fans stopping with the "Fedor has to fight top 10 fighters to keep his #1 spot".


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Rizzo doesn't stand a chance.

Monson/Fedor would be much more competitive, but I'd still see Fedor kicking his ass pretty badly.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

70seven said:


> I think Jeff Monson has a better chance at beating Fedor so a match with Monson would be better for the fans. But with these two names I cant see the fans stopping with the "Fedor has to fight top 10 fighters to keep his #1 spot".


I dunno, I think Monson and Rizzo are both solid fighters. If people don't respect them and continue to bash Fedor, they're retarded.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

kds13 said:


> I dunno, I think Monson and Rizzo are both solid fighters. If people don't respect them and continue to bash Fedor, they're retarded.


I think Rizzo used to be a solid fighter. Great leg kicks and respectable striking. But looked at what happened when he faced Kharitonov, he was obliterated. I think Fedor has faced better strikers and come out on-top.

Monson presents a major grappling challenge to Fedor, which is why I'd really be interested in seeing that fight.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Fedor said:


> Thank you for your supporting me. I will try to do my best so you will be happy with what I do in my career with my fights. I will try to win more often. I’ll be back in April and will see you all very soon.


What a stud


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Until Fedor starts fighting top fighters I'm not interested. Imagine that, Fedor only fighting those his managers know he can beat and we still hold him up as the god of mma.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

He only needs 2-3 minutes of footage to develop a gameplan for an opponent... Fedor is just bragging now.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> I think Rizzo used to be a solid fighter. Great leg kicks and respectable striking. But looked at what happened when he faced Kharitonov, he was obliterated. I think Fedor has faced better strikers and come out on-top.
> 
> Monson presents a major grappling challenge to Fedor, which is why I'd really be interested in seeing that fight.



You seem to be forgetting that Monson got his ass kicked by Pedro just recently. If he couldn't handle Rizzo, who you claim to be past his prime, then how is he going to stand up against Fedor?:confused02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> You seem to be forgetting that Monson got his ass kicked by Pedro just recently. If he couldn't handle Rizzo, who you claim to be past his prime, then how is he going to stand up against Fedor?:confused02:


Monson was doing quite well in the stand-up against Rizzo. I'm saying Monson has a better chance than Pedro because he's so dangerous on the ground, and has a more well-rounded game. Monson should have taken Pedro to the ground, but he got caught. 

Cro Cop is a much better striker than Pedro Rizzo, and look at how Fedor performed against him. Hope that answers your confusion.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> You seem to be forgetting that Monson got his ass kicked by Pedro just recently. If he couldn't handle Rizzo, who you claim to be past his prime, then how is he going to stand up against Fedor?:confused02:


Got his ass kicked? Monson's stand up looked pretty good and he's improved it a great deal. I think what Fedor>all was saying is that Fedor could beat Rizzo standing, but the problem Monson poses is on the ground...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Both of these would be fun fights. I think Monson could pose problems for Fedor on the ground and Rizzo could give him some trouble standing. But I doubt either would beat him.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Got his ass kicked? Monson's stand up looked pretty good and he's improved it a great deal. I think what Fedor>all was saying is that Fedor could beat Rizzo standing, but the problem Monson poses is on the ground...


Bingo!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Monson Vs Rizzo

For those who haven't seen it. As usual Rizzo has a great sprawl to stop Monson's few takedown attempts, but Monson was winning the standup and landing more effective strikes. All Rizzo really landed was the jab and good leg kicks. Then he knocked Monson out in the 3rd round. 

Enjoyed watching that actually. :thumbsup:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

unfortunetly, it's another fight Fedor can't possibly lose... Dana isn't screwing Randy, he's screwing the fans by making sure Fedor has nobody to fight and his career just wastes away...

thanks Dana, for not letting Fedor fight int freaking ***** tournamants...


----------



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

i respect fedor for not joining with the ufc. i think it shows his love for fighting. not only that but i think about whos on top in the heavyweight division and i see big nog. hes lost to fedor twice. so as much as id like to see him in the ufc because it would bring in sooooo much revenue i dont think it will happen until a worthy opponent is there. Randy is the only one i can see atm and hes no longer there lol.. but maybe im wrong


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Rizzo doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> Monson/Fedor would be much more competitive, but I'd still see Fedor kicking his ass pretty badly.


Yeah Pedro gets smoked. Even Pedro of old would probably get mauled. Rizzo cuts very easily and Fedor would tko him via gnp. 

Monson has a chance assuming he gets the takedown and can handle Fedor's hand speed. 

Either way this is a step up over Hong Man Choi. What the **** is Barnett doing these days?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

> Yeah Pedro gets smoked. Even Pedro of old would probably get mauled. Rizzo cuts very easily and Fedor would tko him via gnp.
> 
> Monson has a chance assuming he gets the takedown and can handle Fedor's hand speed.
> 
> Either way this is a step up over Hong Man Choi. *What the **** is Barnett doing these days?*


*

Last I heard he's working on becoming a Pro Wrestler in Japan. Sort of what Ken Shamrock did when he joined the WWE.

Also, good points Fedor>All and KDS13. Monson prbably would give Fedor a run for his money more so then Rizzo!*


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

JRMMACLASSICS said:


> Fedor should fight himself, it might take him longer to develope a strategy against himself. When will he fight anyone worth watching, Couture for example. Every fighter who has a credible name is locked down by Dana "the trump: white.


Not every name, but pretty close. Give him Josh Barnett.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Fedor Emelianenko will have his next fight on April 11th according to the man himself... The fight against either Pedro Rizzo or Jeff Monson.
> 
> Thoughts?
> Who would you rather it be against out of the two?
> ...


id definetly prefer monson, when i heard the other guy i was like pedro who?....

the last time i saw him fight was against tank abbott how can fedor keep fighting these mma novices and old timers then call himself the best in the world i mean cmon now!


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm happy as shit with either one of them fighting Fedor. Not only will they be decent fights for him, but after that it's BOUND to be either Josh Barnett, or Randy Couture. 

If not, THEN I'll have a reason to be pissed.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

bigaza said:


> id definetly prefer monson, when i heard the other guy i was like pedro who?....
> 
> the last time i saw him fight was against tank abbott how can fedor keep fighting these mma novices and old timers then call himself the best in the world i mean cmon now!


Pedro might not have the big name he once had, but he did just beat Monson...Something to think about.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, i think that if monson really shows up(I don't think he did with rizzo) he is going to give fedor trouble. Of course he will lose one way or another, but he is definitely a different class than choi. I wonder if fedor will come up with a special rule like he did wih the no knees rule against choi... maybe forbid grappling? anyway, it will be a great fight to set up the fedor vs barnett or couture fight. Oh, I think that if fedor fights rizzo, it will be another 1st round win for fedor.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

If I was Jeff Monson fighting Fedor, I would plan my attack around Fedor coming full tilt towards me and work for the takedown. 

Both these dudes have raw power and their wrestling is off the charts. I'm not sure whom I would give the BJJ advantage to.

Monson Vs Emelianenko would be freakin awesome come to think of it.


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

I'm excited to see Fedor fight. This will be under the M-1 banner I presume. When are they going establish a championship and give Fedor a belt?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

if I have digital cable will I be able to get it?


----------

